# MLF and DB



## RegionRat (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay here is what I have going on.

I have a batch of BD I started with a very high potential ABV. To buy a little time while I figure out what I am going to do. I figured I would transfer it to a carboy and put it under an airlock. I transferred it at 1.001, the sg has stabilized at .996. A few days ago I saw bubbles similar to the bubbles I saw during MLF on juice buckets I just did. 

Could MLF started on its own? I did not introduce MLF culture. 

Is there any way to check if is is undergoing MFL short of Chromatography? 

If it is going through MLF have any of you heard of happening to DB?

RR


----------



## novalou (Jun 19, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Okay here is what I have going on.
> 
> I have a batch of BD I started with a very high potential ABV. To buy a little time while I figure out what I am going to do. I figured I would transfer it to a carboy and put it under an airlock. I transferred it at 1.001, the sg has stabilized at .996. A few days ago I saw bubbles similar to the bubbles I saw during MLF on juice buckets I just did.
> 
> ...



Keep checking SG to see if it is not alcoholic fermentation.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 19, 2013)

novalou said:


> Keep checking SG to see if it is not alcoholic fermentation.



I have been. The sg has not budged from .996 for 4 days now yet it is bubbling away....

RR


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2013)

Could be degassing as well.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 19, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Could be degassing as well.


I was thinking that. the only thing is the bubbles just keep coming and coming.

I am trying to get the bubbles on video. It isn't working out for me cuz i don't have a fancy camera.

RR


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is from my memory, and some days that is about as good as nothing. Aren't blackberries high in malic acid? If that is true, it seems at least possible that it could go through malolactic fermentation. Chromatography is the gold standard, but I think there are some simpler tests.


----------



## saramc (Jun 23, 2013)

I think a spontaneous MLF on a batch of DB would be slim. Your pH and SO2 would have to be subpar, but there is so much citric acid dominating I just do not see it happening.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 23, 2013)

saramc said:


> I think a spontaneous MLF on a batch of DB would be slim. Your pH and SO2 would have to be subpar, but there is so much citric acid dominating I just do not see it happening.




Well, as of this morning it is bubbling away at a constant rate like it has been since I started this tread.

I am at the mercy of all of you for your knowledge as I am so new to this. The way it is bubbling is just like the MLF I did on 3 juice buckets I did a month ago. 

Should I wait for it to stop or can I do a Chromatography test and see what acids are present? I could test the ph ans SO2 if you want, or should I just let it go and wait for it to finish bubbling?

RR


----------



## saramc (Jun 25, 2013)

And SG is still 00.994? I'd be interested in what chromo says, but only if pH and SO2 levels are condusive for MLF.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 28, 2013)

Any resolution Region rat? I'm still bubbling after debottling my 1st batch three weeks ago. Fortunately, I just bottled my 2nd batch, three weeks without DB is rough.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 28, 2013)

cimbaliw said:


> Any resolution Region rat? I'm still bubbling after debottling my 1st batch three weeks ago. Fortunately, I just bottled my 2nd batch, three weeks without DB is rough.





saramc said:


> And SG is still 00.994? I'd be interested in what chromo says, but only if pH and SO2 levels are condusive for MLF.



As of this morning it is still holding .0994ish. Still bubbling away, but not as much as before. It seems to be slowing down a bit. 

I have been ultra busy and as soon as I get a break I plan on testing ph, SO2, and doing Chromatography.

I also might try to get the bubbling on video to post here.

RR


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is video of what I think is an MLF...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXGRqnFEFeQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXGRqnFEFeQ[/ame]

RR


----------

